# Please please tell me this isn't a sensor issue...



## pjaye (Dec 31, 2014)

(Mods, I may have posted this in the wrong forum, please move if it shouldn't be here)

This is the second time I've had this happen to pictures in the last two days. I don't know what it is, whether it's the camera or the memory card. I'm uploading jpegs but this issue actually only showed up on the raws. 

Does anyone know what is wrong?

Edit - it looks fine on camera. Using a nikon d7100 and scandisk 32gig memory card. 

This is what it looks like in lightroom.



 

This is what it looks like in windows photo gallery.


----------



## runnah (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd do a hard format on the card in the computer and a second one in camera. If it still acts up try a different card. If it still shows up it might be the sensor.

But I would bet on the card.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 31, 2014)

Corrupted file.  It's after the sensor somewhere.  I'd suspect the card first.  Then a card reader, then the USB cable.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you.  That makes me feel better although those cards were really expensive and are only about 6 months old.  

I will format on the computer then on camera.  I use the reader built into the laptop.  I appreciate the responses!


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 31, 2014)

I wouldn't format on the computer. Just the camera. I've seen cards get corrupted and made unusable for the camera after formatting in the computer. I even tried a formatting utility from the SD governing body and it failed to revive the card.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, when you format on the camera it`s just a quick format, only deletes the FAT, "file allocation table", so do a full format on your computer and then do normal format in the camera and see what the result is.

John.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 2, 2015)

Actually, there's several possibilities which must be eliminated to determine the culprit.

First, the memory card itself is always suspect.  Try shooting some pictures with a different memory card.  If the problem goes away (shoot maybe 50-100 pix), then it's the card.  As described above, format the card in camera (don't do a 'low level' format just yet, if offered) and take pix with the newly formatted card.  Sometimes, depending on camera make and model, formatting a card in one camera and using it in another may cause unusual results, including 'missing' files.  If it's still causing a problem, you may want to try 'low level' format in your camera.  I've never investigated nor tried 'low level' format in a camera.  Back in the very early PC days, one would have to low-level format an RLL or MFM hard drive, but since IDE and SCSI drives came on the scene, low-level formatting became history.  So what will happen in-camera, check your camera directions carefully.  You may end up making the card unusable.

Second, if it's NOT the card, if connecting the camera to your computer via USB cable, either replace the cable, or, plug the card directly into an appropriate slot in your computer...if available.  Alternatively, external card readers are available that use a standard USB connection.  I have one 'just in case' the one in my computer fails (I bent a pin on one about 6 months ago!) and when I am travelling.  If the problem goes away, it's the cable.  Either replace the cable or start using the direct plug in method, which is usually faster than the cable for me.

Third, it may be the card reader itself.  Try using the cable, if available.  If the problem goes away, it's the reader.  Another way to verify this is to try reading the card and viewing pictures with a different computer...a friends' computer, one at work, wherever... If the 'other' computer gives good results, that would confirm a computer problem, probably the card reader.  If, when using a different memory card above and the problem is occurring at this point, try that card in a different computer.  If both cards fail on your computer and work on a different computer, the card reader is probably the culprit, but still no guarantees, yet.  I'd try replacing the card reader (or using an external one) for a while.  If the problem goes away, then it's for sure the card reader.

Lastly, it could be either RAM or your hard drive on your computer.  I spent 3-4 weeks having erratic problems like the ones you are experiencing and finally traced it down to not one, but BOTH RAM memory sticks in the computer I had just built!  Depending on your computer skills and hardware setup, try copying the pictures to a different (even external) drive directly from your camera.  If the problem goes away, it's likely your hard drive is starting to fail.  If not, it's probably RAM.  I had two 4GB sticks of RAM in my computer, so I simply powered down and unplugged the computer, and removed one.  The problem still appeared.  So I swapped memory sticks, and the problem STILL occurred!  As everything else had been positively eliminated (I have several computers at home and available to me), it had to be that both sticks were bad.  Replacing both sticks solved the problem permanently!


----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2015)

Try another card Barb, or a USB card reader. The SD card slot on my macbook pro went bad a few years ago. When that started going out I got strange results.


----------



## MarkF48 (Jan 2, 2015)

Flash Drive/Card tester.......
USB Flash Drive Tester

If the card has problems this may find it. Watch out for any "optional extras" during the install. I don't recall if it came bundled with any crapware, but I don't think it did.

Do the images preview OK on the camera after the shot?


----------



## pjaye (Jan 2, 2015)

The images look fine on camera. It's only when I upload them that the issue shows up. I've formatted the card on the laptop and then on the camera, will try it out this weekend on some nature shots and see what happens. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 2, 2015)

Aliens
Definitely Aliens electronic impulse disrupting the image as they walk by.

OR .... ^^^^ what they said.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I only buy Samsung flash memory as they are immune alien influences among other things.

John.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 2, 2015)

You guys are hilarious.


----------



## fotomonkey (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## pjaye (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## pjaye (Jan 2, 2015)

That is incredibly creepy Bill!


----------



## BillM (Jan 2, 2015)

shouldn't you be offline taking pictures to see if there is something wrong with your sd card ?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 3, 2015)

'ya guys apparently have never seen the real life drama 2013 movie called "Dark Skies"

Okay, it might not be a real life drama .. or maybe even not real.  But it was a movie about Aliens that cause disturbances in photos/video as they walk around unseen !!


By The way, how were your  tests ?


----------



## BillM (Jan 3, 2015)

She's not talking to us, I think the creepy alien puppy picture scared her off


----------



## pjaye (Jan 4, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> 'ya guys apparently have never seen the real life drama 2013 movie called "Dark Skies"
> 
> Okay, it might not be a real life drama .. or maybe even not real.  But it was a movie about Aliens that cause disturbances in photos/video as they walk around unseen !!
> 
> ...





BillM said:


> She's not talking to us, I think the creepy alien puppy picture scared her off



Unfortunately we got hit with a wicked storm so I didn't get out to take pictures. Going to try today.  Will keep an eye out for alien puppies.


----------



## BillM (Jan 5, 2015)

make sure you see them before they see you


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 5, 2015)

Dont blink or the weeping angels will get you!


----------



## pjaye (Jan 6, 2015)

Now you guys are just going to give me nightmares! Weeping angels? WTH is that?


----------



## pjaye (Jan 11, 2015)

Update - didn't work. Second card is fine, this card has gotten worse  Tossing it and replacing it. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 11, 2015)

Barb, I've had a few memory cards go bad on me.  Fortunately I lost very little each time as my practice is to download whatever I've shot the same day.  I don't shoot 400 images per session tho.  I've also found that the higher-quality cards generally perform more reliably than the no-name brands.  Just keep in mind that everything will fail sooner or later (memory cards, computers, hard drives, bodies), so plan your processing accordingly.


----------



## BillM (Jan 11, 2015)

cards are much cheaper than sensors


----------



## pjaye (Jan 11, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Barb, I've had a few memory cards go bad on me.  Fortunately I lost very little each time as my practice is to download whatever I've shot the same day.  I don't shoot 400 images per session tho.  I've also found that the higher-quality cards generally perform more reliably than the no-name brands.  Just keep in mind that everything will fail sooner or later (memory cards, computers, hard drives, bodies), so plan your processing accordingly.



I do the same thing. Pictures downloaded every time.

I'm just disappointed that the card corrupted so fast.  It's not that old. But, it is what it is.  I've put a 16gig in that slot in the camera  for overflow for now.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 11, 2015)

Replace it with a Samsung card they are the bees knees.

John.


----------



## BillM (Jan 13, 2015)

San Disk Extreme Pro, just be careful where you buy it as there are just as many fakes out there as there are real cards.


----------

